# sawing persimmon logs



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

I need some advise, I have about 20 nice persimmon logs to saw that range from 10"-20". I have not cut any in the past, some thoughts from those that have would be great, I posted a pic of them in an album for folks to see.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Persimmon likes to move a lot while drying. So cut thicker than you plan on using finished, and put all the weight you have on the drying stack.

Welcome to the forum. Show us pictures of the milled lumber, we like pictures.

.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

Mills4thrills said:


> I need some advise, I have about 20 nice persimmon logs to saw that range from 10"-20". I have not cut any in the past, some thoughts from those that have would be great, I posted a pic of them in an album for folks to see.


What few Persimmon logs we sawed when I worked on a sawmill usually went to local buyers. but if we were to keep persimmon lumber for any length of time, we stacked it on edge with the crown up, and tried to stack another stack of lumber on top of it.


----------



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

What is a good thickness to cut it, I was/have been trying to find a buyer for some of it. I was thinking that I would cut it 5/4, is that thick enough for a finished 3/4" board? I have about a thousand bf of cherry to sit on it. I will try to saw some tonight and post some pic's


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

5/4 will _probably_ work. The smaller logs are going to want move even more than the larger ones (I suspect, from my experience with it and other species)



.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And another buyer for it would be turners. Just make a cant, split the pith and buck the cant into squares. I'm pretty sure they would want to turn it green, HARD wood when dry, so the whole blank needs sealed with wax/anchorseal. ebay link to what I am talking about.



.


----------



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

I was able to cut one of the smallest logs, made some really looking boards, saws up nice and easy


----------

